# DEF Induction Heater bad



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

2014 Cruze diesel 89000 miles check engine light comes on. Dealership says the DEF induction heater and sensor have gone bad.
Naturally mileage makes it out of warranty. Anyone know how difficult it is to find and replace this part?
Bluetooth module ($400+) went out three months ago.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Did you throw a CEL for this? What code did it give you?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

If you are not going into any limp mode countdowns you should be able to take your time in sorting it out. Dont mess around when winter comes. DEF fluid freezes and if it does your will be in a big hot steamy pile of poopie


----------

